# O-ring Size for Rear Air Springs?



## RedVDub07 (Apr 12, 2009)

My dad's '01 allroad 2.7T 6spd is starting to sag in the left/rear when parked for a while. When you start the car, the compressor has no problem leveling the car back out and keeping it there. I am not convinced that the air bladder itself is leaking, but suspect maybe the lower o-ring is. Anyone know what that lower o-ring size is for the rear air springs or where I could purchase them? I'd like to replace it to see if it helps, and it'd be easier if I had the new one in advance rather than disassemble it to find out. Worst case scenario if the o-ring doesn't help I'll just get replacement assemblies for both rear air springs at Arnott. Thanks!


----------

